# OLD School Carolina Skiff Restoration



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

I have owned a 90's Carolina Skiff for about 3 years. it is a 1665 model no longer in production. It is 16'10" long and almost 8' wide.

I run it with a 40HP 2 stroke tiller by Tohatsu and it move about 32mph.








Anyway recently the transom has been flexing. It turns out these models used plywood. which leads to rot!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

So I drilled a hole into the transom and water came out! 

Next thing I know I am knee deep in a full transom rebuild!


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

After lots of cutting, grinding, and more grinding, I am down to strong dry fiberglass


----------

